# Best drugstore eyelash curler?



## denise89 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi, I just wanted to know what eyelash curler from the drugstores are your favorite? Mostly that work best for stick straight short eyelashes. I usually use Shu uemura or Shiseido eyelash curlers but I can not afford them at the moment. Thanks!


----------



## drugstorebeauty (Sep 9, 2012)

ive tried several and i think Revlon makes the best one


----------



## denise89 (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drugstorebeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ive tried several and i think Revlon makes the best one


 is that the one with thats black with the red pad?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 9, 2012)

I just have the regular silver Revlon one. I've been using it for a few years and love it.


----------



## ar2012 (Sep 10, 2012)

~ Thanks for this post!.This is the BEST curler I have ever tried and I love/need curlers! I am always looking for tips about eyelashes, mascara, as I have really such super straight lashes and when a curl lasts makes my eyes look bigger and gorgeous..   I so love sharing with others about great products I have tried ~ The best ever`` eyelash curler I have ever found is the Hot Lashes eyelash curler, makeup Artist kit. Loved the reviews on Amazon and was impressed. There is also a site of the same name Hot Lashes.com.   This curler is exactly like the gold Shu Uemura curler with a sturdy 24K gold plated curler and this small pink heater base. Keeps my straight lashes curling till the next day....and no crimp, only a curl..I so HTH~


----------



## AalaMargaret (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww ....  i dont curl mine though, it never works they just looks bent. lol i actually like them straight and whatever.. no one else seems to notice they arent curled


----------



## KatieM12 (Sep 11, 2012)

I love the E.L.F. curler. is only one dollar and it does the best for me. I also use the E.L.F. mini lash curler i found at big lots! It gets all of my lashes!


----------



## DropsofKarma (Sep 14, 2012)

I tried the NYC's eyelash curler for a while. I liked it but it started bending my lashes rather than curling them. I'm in the market for a new one right now.


----------



## blushingsooner (Sep 14, 2012)

Ditto the ELF Eyelash curler.  Only $1 and it works great!!


----------



## denise89 (Sep 15, 2012)

> Ditto the ELF Eyelash curler.Â  Only $1 and it works great!! Â





> I love the E.L.F. curler. is only one dollar and it does the best for me. I also use the E.L.F. mini lash curler i found at big lots! It gets all of my lashes!


 Thanks, I gotta try it then and it's only a dollar so why not?!


----------



## makeupfever87 (Sep 15, 2012)

Like everyone says above ELF I have the most short thick straight eyelashes and their eyelash curler works great.


----------



## denise89 (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatieM12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the E.L.F. curler. is only one dollar and it does the best for me. I also use the E.L.F. mini lash curler i found at big lots! It gets all of my lashes!





> Originally Posted by *blushingsooner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto the ELF Eyelash curler.  Only $1 and it works great!!





> Originally Posted by *makeupfever87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like everyone says above ELF I have the most short thick straight eyelashes and their eyelash curler works great.





> Originally Posted by *t92341* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the ELF curler!


 Thanks so much! The elf curler works great, just as good as my $18 dollar shiseido one! Even better that its only $1


----------



## breelynn (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AalaMargaret* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww ....  i dont curl mine though, it never works they just looks bent. lol i actually like them straight and whatever.. no one else seems to notice they arent curled


 I find that no matter what curler I use, the real trick is to clamp down with a light hand, and also to curl up along your lashes, rather than just at the base! Definitely gives a more natural curl, not the "bent" look mentioned above.


----------



## annabeautybox (Apr 8, 2013)

I like my Miss Helen one: cheap and works good

The one from ELF that's a dollar (euro in France): the worst one I ever tried. It pinched my skin on my cheeks/eyes...didn't curl anything.


----------



## SistaPlease (Apr 8, 2013)

ive only ever used revlon eyelash curlers... i think they do a great job and have lasted me forever!


----------



## natasha09 (Aug 8, 2013)

REVLON is the best in drugstore category.

the one with rubberized grip not plastic ,,,they have 3 kinds of eyelash curlers.


----------



## colorfuldez (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree Revlons eyelash curler is awesome! ive been using it for awhile and just repurchased it


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 13, 2013)

> I agree Revlons eyelash curler is awesome! ive been using it for awhile and just repurchased it


 Just curious... Why did you have to purchase another one?


----------



## Annelle (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious... Why did you have to purchase another one?


 I know for me personally, I used to use NYC lash curlers on myself (they fit my eye shape really well, since it has a much flatter curve) and I'd repurchase every so often when the rubber pad would die out. (cheaper materials go bad faster) But, being drugstore prices, I think they were only like $3.50 each?  It was just easier to keep buying a new curler at that price.


----------



## amygab1126 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've tried others and always go back to Revlon. I've bought the cheap La Crosse ones, and those can catch my eyelashes in the corners and rip them out. And I bought a Sally Hansen one once that was so oddly shaped, it was completely unusable. I think I'll just stick with Revlon forever.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 14, 2013)

> I know for me personally, I used to use NYC lash curlers on myself (they fit my eye shape really well, since it has a much flatter curve) and I'd repurchase every so often when the rubber pad would die out. (cheaper materials go bad faster) But, being drugstore prices, I think they were only like $3.50 each? Â It was just easier to keep buying a new curler at that price.





> I've tried others and always go back to Revlon. I've bought the cheap La Crosse ones, and those can catch my eyelashes in the corners and rip them out. And I bought a Sally Hansen one once that was so oddly shaped, it was completely unusable. I think I'll just stick with Revlon forever.


 That's what I sort of figured... Most if not all lash curlers come with replacement pads, they're kind of hidden in the package, but they're there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have curlers from Tweezerman, Japonesque, and Preo, all of them are from 1995-1996, all 3 came with replacement pads, and I have yet to replace any of them yet. To make the pads last longer (softer), I clean mine after every use with 99%. Or you can use a waterproof eye make-up remover. You can of course take the pads out and flip them over and put them back in, that way you can double the wear.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 14, 2013)

I used to use eye-lash curlers, I have the ELF one but I don't like the hand clamps. They kind of hurt my fingers (the black plastic handles). I am thinking of getting the revlon ones, which exactly ones are they? In all honesty I'm not sure if I even need to curl my eyelashes, they are pretty curled already. Makes it hard to put eyeliner on because they are in the way.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You can of course take the pads out and flip them over and put them back in, that way you can double the wear.


 LOL That's what I do after I clean my lash curlers. It's like flipping a mattress - it has to be done every so often.


----------



## Annelle (Aug 14, 2013)

yeah the $3 curlers might have come with one refill, but they don't last forever either.  I don't think you can buy them separately.

I've been using mostly heated curlers lately though, which don't use pads at all, and they're more effective on stubborn lashes, and I've upgraded to Tweezerman in the last couple years.


----------



## mrskatybug (Nov 11, 2013)

Love my red and black Revlon one!


----------



## lucy20 (Nov 11, 2013)

I love the ELF curler!


----------

